
Actix Web: Optimization Amongst Optimizations - therockhead
https://brandur.org/nanoglyphs/008-actix
======
therockhead
Actix-Web 2.0 was released over the Christmas and with Rust's new async api,
the ergonomics of the framework have vastly improved. So not only is it really
fast but now much easier to use compared to version 1.

